

Our startup Do you like the idea? (sillytrader.com) - melita

My team is working on a service meant as a medium between the designer (beginner, student) who offers simple design service and the buyer who might be interested in finding unexpensive designs. We're definitely going to change the name soon; so we are more interested in the overall design and service model idea ... so any thoughts on these are very much appreciated.
======
mahendrabaid
hi, designs on your websites are looks good. However, there are couple of such
websites exist today. You need to bring more stronger propositions like design
on request, quick turn around etc.

Btw, in chrome; the registration form is not working as expected.

~~~
melita
You are definitely correct, we're still working on the thought on finding the
right business idea.

